
Ask HN: Can you recommed tools to make online courses? - kgarten
I&#x27;m an educator (and spare time programmer) struggling also with moving courses etc. online, working on my own solution and looking for recommendations and especially good web frameworks to sync video with text and exercises.<p>Maybe similar to 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manning.com&#x2F;livevideo-program
or
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;swiftui&#x2F;<p>Not much familiarity with new web development environments (know a bit of Perl, JavaScript, the first versions of Ruby on Rails&#x2F;Django). Any help and pointers appreciated.<p>Currently I use screencast + a Zoom H4 for screen &#x2F;audio recordings. Seems to work quite well. 
Yet, I would love to make the videos more interactive.
======
stonecharioteer
[https://thesquareplanet.com/blog/livestream-
tips/](https://thesquareplanet.com/blog/livestream-tips/) this is great
resource.

